# Inks Dug this Year



## madpaddla (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello all,
 Here are the inks  I dug this year, minus the cobalt Carters.  Funny thing is that I didnt like inks that much.  But when you dig a mess of em....your an instant ink collector.  So much Gratitude goes to Rhona for her excellent job cleaning these.  I appreciate it so much.  A real pro she is.  Thanks Rhona and thanks to this forum for getting me into such a great hobby.  Thanks also goes to Tigue.  I would throw dirt aimlessly until I met the Professor of Digging.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 19, 2008)

There were other Carters, three piece molds etc.  But I just took pics of these.  Thanks again.


----------



## Jim (Nov 19, 2008)

Great inks, Ben. I'm not a guy who goes out and buys a lot of them, either, but I have put together a nice little ink collection from digging.  ~Jim


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Jim.  Funny how it happens huh?  The first master I pulled I thought...wow this is great.  After a few more it loses its newness.  haha but still nice to dig.  Thanks again.


----------



## glass man (Nov 19, 2008)

BEN,I CAN ONLY IMAGINE WHAT IT IS LIKE TO PULL BOTTLES OUT OF THE GROUND,INK OR OTHERWISE, LIKE THAT!!!! WOULD MAKE ME AN INK MAN!!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 21, 2008)

hi ben,  they look so pretty together.  thanks for the compliment and the trust,   rhona


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 28, 2008)

You know its funny, there are not alot of different masters. I have most. I dont have the cathederals. I havnt dug one ....yet. I am not going to buy one. I think they are over priced. There are always tons of them at the shows. seems to me to be a very common bottle. They are always priced over a $100.

   Jim. How about some pics of your inks?


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2008)

Here are a few that I have pics taken of. This is my very first good ink that I dug. This emerald green Carter's 1897 made my day when it popped out of a small creek bank dump.


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2008)

We dug four good examples of these teal Stafford's recently, plus at least that many other ones that were broken.


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2008)

Scarce Hover master ink with applied lip and pour spout.


----------



## glass man (Dec 3, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: baltodigger
> 
> You know its funny, there are not alot of different masters. I have most. I dont have the cathederals. I havnt dug one ....yet. I am not going to buy one. I think they are over priced. There are always tons of them at the shows. seems to me to be a very common bottle. They are always priced over a $100.
> 
> Jim. How about some pics of your inks?


   YOU SHOW A PICTUE OF A CARTERS CATHEDRAL INK,YOU DIDN'T DIG IT? I WOULD HAVE ALL THREE SIZES,BUT I GAVE MY SISTER THE MIDDLE SIZE. THE SMALLER SISE USED TO GO FOR BOUT $200 ALL DAY LONG ,BUT ARE GOING FOR UNDER $100 ON EBAY THESE DAYS. WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THE INK WELL THAT GOES WITH THEM. JAMIE


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow guys great inks. You know I am drooling as I ve not had much luck digging  lately so Ive been trading and buying a few and a few  friends of course have hooked me up to. You know I love that Hovers Jim . There all beautiful and I don't have any of then except the green carter cone . Have  not really started on the master inks yet except the ones that came in trades and were give mes. Heres the last one to come from a dig I was on .Not whole but one I had to keep .
   bill


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm glad you saved that Egan, Bill. I would have done the same thing. That could possibly be a unique ink.

 I have a few masters that I have dug. We usually find the P & J Arnold English stoneware masters. The only glass master inks I have dug are the Hover and a common clear Stafford's in the small size.  ~Jim


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Jim 
    Ive got a couple of stone masters with no name Ive dug the rest our trades and give mes . I did see another Egan posted on digger Odells site but he never answered the guys questions about it . Here one of my shoe blacking masters that is a Congress water bottle reused as a master with the lable .Thought that was kinda diffrent came from an  attic of a store just down the street from my house . If ya ever come across another Hover I'd like a shot at it if ya would want to let it go. 
             bill


----------

